
Facebook’s GraphQL spec doesn’t grant a patent license - tyurok
https://medium.com/@dwalsh.sdlr/using-graphql-why-facebook-now-owns-you-3182751028c9
======
JoshMnem
Software patents are out of control. Something should be done. And that
something is not to unbalance the entire battlefield in favor of Facebook.
Facebook is not looking out for the health of the ecosystem any more than they
are for the freedom, independence, and privacy of their users. Large tech
companies are creating environments that will stifle the ability of small
companies to build new things or compete.

~~~
andy_518
Agreed it's out of control and a recent code generation patent is another
example [1].

Anyone can share experience in opposing a patent? [2]

[1]
[https://twitter.com/fehguy/status/900736518884425728](https://twitter.com/fehguy/status/900736518884425728)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15121985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15121985)

~~~
JoshMnem
I don't know. Put more pressure on tech companies to actually do something
about the problem? Facebook is not really doing anything about it except
making the field even more uneven (at the detriment of anyone who might have a
patent that Facebook could infringe on).

------
Blackstone4
Apparently the author believes the Facebook patents only applies in the
context of a social network.

~~~
cwmma
though it also suggests that a 'social-networking system' can be interpreted
very broadly

~~~
Blackstone4
Yes - I feel the article's interpretation is a little overblown and social
network refers to more of a Facebook competitor than anything else.

Github for instance uses GraphQL and they have a 'social' element since there
are users who can post on forums and message each other. Does the author
believe Github is infringing the patent? I feel that would be taking it too
far. It would be interesting to hear Github's view on the article

~~~
ynniv
_social network refers to more of a Facebook competitor than anything else_

When it comes to enforcement, it only matters what one expert witness "of
ordinary skill in the arts" says. If Facebook can hire someone who claims to
be of ordinary skill and says that Github is a kind of social network, a jury
will likely agree.

~~~
addicted
We just had an article headline today that said Email is the largest social
network.

I find it very plausible that if push came to shove a decent lawyer would be
able to convince a jury or a judge that Email is indeed a social network.

------
tareqak
I'm guessing someone is going to try to argue that all graphs are social
networks as opposed to the opposite using very vexing vernacular.

